# HEUTE ABEND BLUTMOND GUCKEN! (1xVid)



## Marco2 (27 Juli 2018)

*So einen Himmel sehen wir NIE wieder*


*Die Jahrhundert-Mondfinsternis*



 

*...zu sehen heute abend in ganz Deutschland*​


----------



## hirnknall (27 Juli 2018)

Habe gerade eben mal bei mir hinten rausgeschaut, war nix. OK, also mal vorne rausgeschaut, auch nix. Wahrscheinlich steht der Mond gerade über meiner Wohnung 

Das einzigste, was momentan eine blutrote Farbe hat, sind die metallischen Gegenstände in meiner Bude :angry:

Aber danke für den Tip :good:


----------

